# Hello? Can you hear me?



## MockingJD (Jan 31, 2016)

Has the Adele joke gotten old yet? Yes? Okay, moving on.

Good evening everyone! I'm here because like everyone else I love to write. I'm looking to connect with other wannabe writers out there, preferably of the full-time-regular-job-so-writing-only-happens-at-night type variety. I guess my ideal situation would be to connect with a couple other people, share writing, and keep each other accountable. I've always wanted to be a writer, but I was too scared to pursue a job without a guaranteed income stream so I became a - dun dun dun - lawyer! Everyone's favorite thing! The kind of law I do (the law & order kind) gives me lots of inspiration for my writing, but the fact is, if I weren't buried underneath an avalanche of debt, I probably wouldn't be doing it.

Writing fiction is my first love so I've decided to stop making excuses and get back to my baby. She's a new adult/urban fantasy/horror novel and despite all the neglect and abuse I've put her through, I love her.

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## reaching (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice to meet you.

I really love your last paragraph.  I love my babies too...lol.

Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi!
Welcome to the forum!  You'll need to make ten posts before you can post your own work, you can easily do this by critiquing other's work and posting in the fun areas (the lounge). What kind of law do you practice MockingJD?

Hope to see you around the Forum!
Hiro


----------



## MockingJD (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'm a criminal prosecutor. See you around!


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 1, 2016)

Great to have you here, mockingJD. *Hides stash of... borrowed goods from the stationary cupboard* Nothing go on here, honest, mate.  

Have you looked at subbing your novel yet?


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, MockingJD, glad you decided to join us. This is a great place for keeping that motivation going. It's hard to find the time and energy to write alongside a full-time job but if you get into the habit of writing a little each day it's surprising how fast it all comes together.

Take a look around and get to know us. Jump into any thread that catches your interest and add a few comments - it will be appreciated, everyone loves a bit of feedback. We are a friendly bunch and I'm sure you'll feel at home in no time.

If you need any help finding your way around, or have any writing-related problems, the mentors (names in purple) are here to help.

Look forward to seeing you around the forums. 

jen


----------



## 20oz (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome. I'm going to be murdered two years from now. Can you prosecute the murderer for me. I'd greatly appreciate it.

Again. Welcome.


----------



## MockingJD (Feb 1, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Have you looked at subbing your novel yet?



Um..subbing? There's a lot of lingo on these forums that I haven't picked up yet (took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out "MC")..


----------



## MockingJD (Feb 1, 2016)

20oz said:


> Welcome. I'm going to be murdered two years from now. Can you prosecute the murderer for me. I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Again. Welcome.



It would be my pleasure.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome! 

You may regret announcing your day job. Now we know who to come to with lawyer questions.

I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome.

Nice to meet you MockingJD. Looking forward to reading your work. I am also looking to meet new people who share a passion for the writen word and am so happy I found this site. Looking forward to getting to know you and your writing.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello Mocking

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

You haven't told us where you live. If you happen to be from the UK, I have a question for you about British Constitutional law.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## MockingJD (Feb 4, 2016)

NYC - sorry, don't know British law. Although American law is derived from British law. But ours has a lot of weird, uniquely-American quirks as one would expect.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello Mocking

My question concerns the British unwritten constitution: if it's unwritten, how do you go about amending it when you feel a need? Interesting.

I'm from Western Pennsylvania but have lived in Britain for thirty years with my Scottish wife - long story.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 5, 2016)

MockingJD said:


> Um..subbing? There's a lot of lingo on these forums that I haven't picked up yet (took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out "MC")..



Ah... sorry! It just means approaching any publishers or agents and submitting your work to them: subbing.


----------



## MockingJD (Feb 6, 2016)

Perhaps it would take an Act of Parliament?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello MockingJD!

A lawyer? Now I can finally ask a real lawyer for advice when it comes to writing that legal thriller down the line! 

Welcome! We have a Mentor Directory as well as some Writing Contests and Prompts.

See you around!


----------

